# Moving dogs to the UK



## justMike (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi

I have recently emigrated to the UK. Now that we've settled I would like to bring my two dogs over from SA.
Its difficult choosing a company to move my babies over as I have no indication what their services are like.
I was hoping anyone here had some experience in moving their pets over and who they used.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

